# MAF sensor problem



## devinsmitty (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey to all, i have a 1997 nissan hardbody 4x4 xe manual ka24e and i need to know if anyone has bought the cheap $54.00 MAF sensor on ebay because i bought it and installed it on my truck cause my old one was cracked and not working and now it acts almost just like it has water in the gas now and ive pulled the tank and its very clean no water and tested the fuel pressure and it almost 60 psi, possibly crap MAF? Oh and its not throwing any codes...


----------



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

What did you find? Was it the MAF?


----------



## devinsmitty (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes it was the MAF i got a oem one off of another nissan and it runs great now...


----------



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

does anyone have a method to surely check an MAF with a meter? I think mine may be bad.


----------



## devinsmitty (Aug 17, 2011)

Research it online, there is a way of testing it with a ohm meter. Not sure on the exact steps...


----------



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

Found a video on youtube here nissan hardbody ka24e maf sensor testing - YouTube I tested mine just to see if my readings would change with rpm. They did not. Same as when the engine is off! I do get three different readings when trying diff combos with the prongs. I assume my MAF is no good. Checked autozone and they are very $$$. Anyone else know a good place?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try Rockauto.com


----------



## o0Syn (Dec 26, 2009)

Nab a cheapo one off of Ebay. I had to get one for the same reasons around this time last year. Mine has worked out pretty well so far.


----------



## Dave12678 (Nov 8, 2010)

o0Syn said:


> Nab a cheapo one off of Ebay. I had to get one for the same reasons around this time last year. Mine has worked out pretty well so far.



Which knockoff MAF are you using? My MAF is acting up


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Dave are you in Canada or the states?


----------



## Dave12678 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am in the states


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have oem mafs .. pm me if interested..


----------

